# Cheetah 84FS Serial Number



## rpalush (Jun 5, 2014)

Confused, just purchased a Cheetah 84FS from Turners, when I look up the serial number on Beretta's web site, shows it was manufactured in 2002, the one they had on display shows the same year, is this possible? I called Beretta, I asked if that was the first year they were all made, he said no, its for that gun. How could a new gun be in storage for 12 years, should i be concerned

Thanks, Rick


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, seems a little long, but those guns new are around 800 dollars...so maybe. I had a model 84FS, but traded it off on a model 85. The one I had was made around the early 2000's, but don't know the exact year. Either way, the 84FS is an awesome gun.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

MY 84FS was fantastic! Don't worry about it being 12 years old. It will outlast you and me. Enjoy it - you selected a great pistol and they're hard to come by.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine was made in 1992 (I did know it was 2nd hand when I bought it) but had hardly been fired. Great little beast.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Beretta was pretty prolific in producing those, and since set-up and machining takes a lot of time I am sure they made a long production run and many were just warehoused away.


----------

